# (IL) Black yellow factored MH QAA



## kona's mom (Dec 30, 2008)

*(IL) Show/Field Cross MH QAA*

Folly Hill's Crazy Train @ Triple Threat MH QAA

Ozzy is a unique blend of show and field lines. . He is hard charging, stylish and very biddable. Trained by Joe and Scott Harp with Twin Oak Kennels, he was amateur owner handled to hi MH and his QAA.He is also qualified for the 2018 Master National Amateur. His first pups are extremely birdy, confident and great problem solvers.

Ozzy is OFA Hips Good, Elbows Normal and Eyes Clear. He ais clear on EIC, CNM, PRA,HNPK and is Dilute free.He also carries Yellow. Pedigree can be seen at http://www.huntinglabpedigree.com/pedigree.asp?id=75039

$800 stud fee. Chilled and Natural is available


----------

